# Compaq Presario v2000 HELP -- wireless dead!



## Ruberman (May 17, 2005)

ANyone have any suggestions?


Purchased a v2000 2 months ago and it was working great. Now I can no longer use the built-in wireless. The blue light is on, but it never detects any wireless networks. THis is in several locations, it is not my router, etc.

Spoke to HP/Compaq support, they were useless -- tried system restore points which would always fail, tried uninstalling all the networking drivers and having them reinstalled by XP at system restart -- no use either.

Help Please!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

The built in wireless cards plug into the laptop in a slot called a mini pci slot. Sometimes these cards come partly unplugged. Unplug the power and remove the battery. Look for a rectangular panel on the bottom of the laptop. It should have one screw holding it on. Open this and remove this card. Put it back in. Power up and see if it connects now.

One more thing. There is a wire that connects to this card that runs into the laptop case. This is the antenna. Make sure it is connected.


----------



## Ruberman (May 17, 2005)

OK.

I opened it up.

THe compartment with 1 screw is the memory compartment (I believe), the one with 2 screws is the mini PCI compartment (again, I believe).

THe mini PCI contains 2 cards layered ontop of each other -- Infineao rectangular cards.

THe memory contains a larger, more square intel card.

I only see a wire coming from the intel card, a long black and a small grey wire.

I haven't touched a thing yet, what card is it that I am to fiddle with?

Thanks


----------



## Ruberman (May 17, 2005)

Oh, the 2 wires I described actually both merge into a black rubber casing and run up into the compartment.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Yes that is the correct card. If it is like the ones I have seen it just pushes down into a connector on the laptop. Yes, there are some with 2 wires coming off the card.


----------



## Ruberman (May 17, 2005)

Ok, well none of the cards are at all loose and I didn't feel like yanking them out (they were in tight).

Any other suggestions.

I appreciate the help...thanks again


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you have service pack 2? Are you using the windows wireless setup or the one that came with your card?


----------



## Ruberman (May 17, 2005)

Yes, I have servie pack 2.

I'm not sure what wireless setup I'm using. I simply turned-on the computer when I got it and the built-in wireless worked, detecting and connecting to networks.


----------



## Ruberman (May 17, 2005)

SO...I guess I have to ship this to HP?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I would still try reseating the wireless card before shipping it back for repair.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Take your pick, hopefully the correct one, and start looking on line to see if there is anything that might be useful.

http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...y=Compaq+Presario+v2000&submit.x=9&submit.y=5

JamesO


----------



## Ruberman (May 17, 2005)

Don't know if this helps but I found when scanning under network diagnostics that the realtek ethernet NIC FAILED. 

SUb category dnsserver search order failed
subcategory 24.153.22.195 failed

ALso ... I tried hooking it up directly to cable and for some reason one gaming site worked, all other gaming sites wouldnt connect and netscape nor explorer would connect.

Thanks again


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

What do you see when you do start,run,cmd enter. Type ipconfig /all


----------



## pk_volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, I don't know how old this thread is, I recently encountered the same problem with my Compaq presario V2675 (to be exact). 

I tried fiddling around with the antennas and removing/reseating the Broadcom wireless card. I even took apart most of the laptop to see where the other end of the antenna leads to and I couldhn't find anything wrong with it.

Again, all the hardware etc seems to detect just fine, only except that it won't detect any access points at all! My enable/disable wifi button seems to work fine as well.


this is what my ipconfig /all gives me

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 7:

Media State : Media disconnected
Description : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address: . yadeeyadeeyada


I'm just so clueless. It suddenly stopped working after carying my laptop around in my backpack.

I tried removing/re-installing the drivers but still no go

please help!

thanks


----------



## Doy22 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am having similar problems. I have figured out that it is not the battery or the AC adapter with mine at least. It is indeed a default of some sort with the motherboard. I am trying to figure out exactly what that problem is. My motherboard part number is 412439-001, yet HP tells me that I need to replace it with another one, part number 394252-001, (which leads me to believe they know the original one had problems.) I have opened up the computer and can't find anything visibly wrong. I haven't received any good information from HP so I am still looking for an answer.:sigh:


----------



## anyoldfname (Aug 11, 2008)

this might interest you 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...46305&dlc=en&docname=c01300427#c01300427_dv20


----------

